# Le son de mon ipod marche pas



## misslouloutte1 (27 Juillet 2008)

j'ai un ipod nano, il marche, il s'allume - s'eteind , je peux mettre play-pause mais le son ne sort pas ^^ j'ai essayer avec plusieurs sortent d'écouteurs mais aucun succès !! comment il faut faire ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## CBi (27 Juillet 2008)

A tout hasard, essaie de le brancher sur un Mac ou un PC et de regarder, via iTunes, les réglages = il me semble qu'il y a une option pour limiter le volume de sortie... qui est peut-être trop limité...


----------



## misslouloutte1 (27 Juillet 2008)

Merci du conseil mais je ne trouve pas de reglages dans itunes ! 
ce qui est bizarre c'est que du jour au lendemain le ipod ne marchait plus . . .


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Essaye peut-être de le restaurer!!!! C'est tout ce que je peux te dire!!!!



Voilà Bonne soirée  



Fandipod


----------



## misslouloutte1 (27 Juillet 2008)

Je voulais juste dire merci a fandipod  car j'ai fais ce qu'il ma dit et ça remarche ! 
Encore merci beaucoup


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Derien j'ai été ravie de t'aider et prend mon adresse gmail pour m'envoyer ton adresse msn!!!!




Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## misslouloutte1 (28 Juillet 2008)

je t'ai envoyé mon adresse msn sur ton adresse mail !! 
bisous


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Tu as plus qu'à te connecter sur msn !!!!!!


----------

